# Setting up Jails-Portsnap fails



## winfieldh (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello,
I am trying to setup a jail environment. I have followed the documentation for doing this manually as well as with ezjail. In each case the portsnap fetch fails.

fetch: http://portsnap2.FreeBSD.org/s/bb08435.....ceb.tgz: size of remote file is not known
bb08435.....           2764   B    730   kBps
Extracting snapshot... tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: snap: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.

So to me it looks like it is retrieving a file, but then tar doesn't like the file once it gets it. I have tried this over the course of several days and this latest one was generated 2/15/09 so it is finding recent snapshots.

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks, W


----------



## danger@ (Feb 17, 2009)

you are missing what version of FreeBSD you are running, also the command you have used in order to use portsnap...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2009)

If you have a ports tree in /usr/ports on the host you could use mount_nullfs to mount it inside your jail. That's how I do it.


```
# mount_nullfs /usr/ports /jail/j2/usr/ports
```


----------



## vivek (Feb 17, 2009)

Why not use pkg_add to install portsnap?

```
pkg_add -rv portsnap
portsnap fetch extract
cd /usr/ports
```


----------



## danger@ (Feb 17, 2009)

because portsnap(8) is part of the FreeBSD base system now. And ezjail actually supports portsnap internally, i.e.:

`# ezjail-admin install -P`

and later to update ports tree in ezjails:

`# ezjail-admin update -P`


----------



## winfieldh (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the replies.

The system is a new VM Freebsd7.1, i386. 

I get this error by issueing either 'portsnap fetch' or 'ezjail-admin install -P'

As 'Danger' mentioned portsnap is part of the system, and it does seem to be fetching something. Its just not sure of what it is fetching.


----------



## winfieldh (Feb 19, 2009)

I have discovered the issue must be with firewall/proxy. I can get different reaction from portsnap by changing proxy address. I am behind a squid/dansguardian fwl/prxy. This is setup as a transparent proxy. It takes all port 80 traffic from internal net and directs to 8080 (dansguardian) which then makes outside request to squid on 3128.

Does anyone know what portsnap needs to be able to function properly through something like this or if it will work at all?

Thanks.


----------

